# Mona update



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/119398-mona.html

Nearly a year ago I came onto the forum to share Mona's story (link above). I was so happy with her and loved having her around. Taking her for walks was really the highlight of my day. Unfortunately, she didn't fit in really well the rest of my family. She was aloof around my parents. Just could care less about them. She didn't like my brother. He never did anything to her, but Mona never liked him. She would bark when he walked into the room and would cower away when got close. I would get him to handle her as much as possible (i.e., feed her, take her outside for walks) in an effort to get her to overcome her fear.
It was October 13th, 2009 when I came home from school at 9 pm. I had been out of the house since early afternoon. My brother had met me at the door to say that when he took her out around 5, she got loose. I still don't quite understand how it happened, but somehow the door was open and he hadn't clipped on the leash. She ran out the door and never looked back. I spent only an hour looking for her, promising to start out early in the morning. 
The next month I spent every single day looking for her. People would reply to posters, but it was always too late. She had already moved on. The calls stopped coming. I had to face the reality that I would never see her again. 
In January, I adopted another dog. Jude came from St. Maarten (my clinic runs a rescue program where they bring dogs up to be adopted in Canada). He was going to just be a foster dog, but that label lasted until I saw a photo...then he became my dog. He was smaller than Mona and a much different personality.
Feb 6th, 2010. It was just about two weeks since Jude came home. There was a message on the machine. I don't remember all of what it said just "This is the Clarington Animal Shelter. We have a dog named Mona here..." I didn't hear the rest of it. I just started shaking and crying. I honestly don't think I have ever felt that happy ever. Soon we were in the car and driving the 40 minutes to the shelter. 
I didn't recognize her when I first saw her. I was expecting her to look ragged and skinny, but instead she was fat and fluffy. Her limp was gone. My heart fell for a moment. There is no way this is my dog. But, no, her face...it was Mona's face. She was acting a little wild...pacing back and forth in the cage. I whistled to her. The recognition was immediate. She was on her way back home. Apparently she had made it to the area at the end of October and had been living in a forest. They knew she was there, but were unable to get close enough. They trapped her in a live trap in order to get her into the shelter. Even now, I can't fathom being outside during winter in Canada. She is certainly amazing.
Jude and her got along really well. I remember at the time I was terrified that they wouldn't get along and have to be kept apart. Now that they get along so well it seems silly that it was ever a question

Last month, the three of us (myself, Mona and Jude) accomplished something that was a mere dream...we traveled across the country to the west coast. I went by myself in my 17 year old Jeep SUV. It was certainly not the brightest thing I have ever done, but it was the most amazing thing. The dogs really loved it (basically car rides and hiking...what is better in a dogs world?). On Vancouver island I picked up a kitten along the way. A beautiful white longhair male with blue eyes. The dogs took that in stride. It was a month that I will never forget, but was WAY too short! Canada is too big to explore in that short amount of time. I guess just more to do next time 

I'm having issues with posting photos right now, but later tonight I'll post photos of her coming home and of the trip.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, what an incredible story! So happy for all of you!! You were truly meant to be together despite all odds. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Truly stranger than fiction. Wonderful. Eagerly looking forward to photos as well. The kitten, too!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Such a happy ending!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

What a great ending. You three sound so happy!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY what a happy ending. :happyboogie:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think there's a book in there. I'd read it. LOVE happy endings


----------



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

Pictures? I think asking for me for a few pictures is a bad idea!! I have thousands of Mona! Let me know if you don't want to see any more! hah

When she first came home. She was just so fluffy!!









Sunset Siloutte









She is no long as hairy. This is earlier this summer









Running at dusk









Jude









They really like to run after eachother








Jude is much quicker than Mona









During the trip I stayed at a provincial park with amazing beaches. The dog beach was as beautiful as the 'real' beach. Mona (who loves to splash around in water) LOVED it!









On a hike









Same hike. The body of water at the top of the photo is Lake Superior









Jude watching the buffalo at Riding Mountain National Park in Manitoba









Mona walking on the side of a mountian in Banff









Mona on the rocks in Ulcluet on Vancouver Island









Mona during sunset at Tofino on Vancouver Island









Still at Tofino









And the kitten...named Tofino. Usually shortened to Finn:









I suppose that is it for now!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

What an amazing story! And the photos are beautiful!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful story and pictures. All 3 of them are beautiful.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for sharing. beautiful animals, great pictures, sounds like a wonderful trip! SO glad you found your girl. updates with happy endings are always so good to read.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What a beautiful ending and fantastic photo's too! I LOVE the sunset ones of Mona :wub:


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Stunning. What fabulous life long memories you have.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great pictures and wonderful story- had half of the office oooing and ahhhhing.


----------



## padoula (Jul 14, 2010)

I love a happy ending! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments! I'm certainly proud of my animals, despite the stress they can cause at times!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow you are so lucky she's okay and home with you thats a crazy story. I loved all your pics, but that kitty you picked up has to be the cutest cat I've ever seen


----------

